# Frameworls für Animationen und co



## Plastagen (9. Sep 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach guten Frameworks, Tools, Plugins oder was auch immer, um gut Animationen zu erstellen. 
Ich möchte nämlich ein kleines 2D Spiel erstellen und suche momentan nach guten "Werkzeugen" dafür.

Für hilfreiche Hinweise und Meinungen oder auch eigenen Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Kanitrino (9. Sep 2010)

Dieses Tutorial http://www.java-forum.org/383565-post6.html von Quaxli fand ich sehr hilfreich


----------



## Plastagen (9. Sep 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich werde die nächsten Tage das Tutorial mal durcharbeiten.


----------



## Marco13 (9. Sep 2010)

Als Werzeug, falls Timing und Animation auf etwas... breiterer Basis eingebaut werden sollen, kann man sich mal https://timingframework.dev.java.net/ ansehen.


----------

